# Petroleum Jelly



## ChrissyB (Feb 18, 2009)

HI Everyone
Well once again I was jet setting around the web, I'm an armchair traveller!!
Anyways, I found a website for a lady that makes soap, and she uses petroleum jelly to make her soap. I have never heard of this. Has anyone here?


----------



## kaseencook (Feb 18, 2009)

Woh! I was just looking at a site too with some petroleum jelly soap, I'd like to know too.  :shock:


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 18, 2009)

I have made petroleum soaps....ones with mineral oils, petroleum distillates, and hydrocarbons like kerosene.

These products don't saponify but you can add between 10-20% of the total weight of your oils without harm. I mix them in at trace. I would imagine the petroleum jelly would make a very moisturizing bar.


----------



## mandolyn (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't understand why you'd want to add petroleum products to soap? 

For me, the whole point of making soap is having it free from chemical additives, other than what it needs to be soap & some EO or FO. FO's are as far as I'll go as far as adding synthetics to my soaps.


----------



## carebear (Feb 18, 2009)

different strokes


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 18, 2009)

Fair enough!! I'd just never heard of it before and was curious. I can understand that it would make it very moisturising.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 18, 2009)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you'd want to add petroleum products to soap?
> 
> For me, the whole point of making soap is having it free from chemical additives, other than what it needs to be soap & some EO or FO. FO's are as far as I'll go as far as adding synthetics to my soaps.



I have no issue with petroleum products in my soap.....for some things they're quite useful. For example, Fels Naptha contains petroleum distillates and they really give it a boost on grease cutting....the reason why I use kerosene in my stain sticks.

Now, as far as bath and body goes, I would probably stick with mineral oil.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 19, 2009)

Mineral oil is listed as one of the ingredients in commercial baby soap.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 19, 2009)

J&J Baby Oil is mineral oil.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Feb 19, 2009)

Lucy said:
			
		

> J&J Baby Oil is mineral oil.



Yes it is. I use the mineral oil from over in the laxative section for my soaps. It's great to keep stuff from sticking in a mold and it has no fragrance.


----------

